# In need of a hole saw



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone have a 2" or 2 1/4" hole saw? The diamond type. Or it could be carbide.

I need it to drill thru tile on a wall so it doesn't have to be pretty.

I'm heading out to the west end right now so if anyone has one I could borrow for two hours I'd be greatful


----------

